# Autofilled Thread Reply? WTF?



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I am seeing a very strange issue on TCF (Chrome Browser):

I replied to a thread last night:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...0#post10073070

The exact body of that response now appears as autofilled under EVERY thread:










Even if I try to "Quote" a thread, the text above appears! What gives?? generes-show-cold-open-075606614.html


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I can;t even EDIT my prior thread - the body of what I want to edit is replaced with the text above.

Argh!!


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I cleared cache.browsing history - same issue.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Uninstalled Chrome, reverted to an alternate Canary Install. 

Forum seems to be working properly.


Hmm


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Happening in Chrome to me as well. I've cleared cache, closed browser with no TCF tab open, logged out of TCF, restarted computer, nothing works.

Maybe I'll have to uninstall Chrome like you did.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Same issue here. Are we sure this is Chrome related? I wouldn't be surprised since Chrome has been acting strangely with some other things.

That said, this is a corporate build so I don't think I can uninstall and reinstall. I'll give it a go in IE and see if I have the same issue.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

reinstalling the stock version of Chrome did NOT fix this issue.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Steve,

I did a fresh Chrome install - the issue has not returned.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mark,

you said you used the canary install. Isn't that a developer's version? I just used the stock version at the Google Chrome website. I can't use that at work, but might try it at home.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes, Canary is a developer version I had previously installed but seldom used.

You can grab from here:
https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/canary.html


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The stock version of Chrome from Google's website worked for me.


----------

